# Pics of my latest mods including neo mats, smart tabs, tach



## TrackerTom (Aug 7, 2009)

I've been pretty busy lately working on my boat. I've added Styx River Neo Mats, Smart Tabs, Autometer tach, custom rod holders for the rail system on my tracker, new switch panel, etc. I also added extra pedestal bases in the back bench so I could move the seats for driver/passenger riding and changed trolling motors from a foot controlled model to a Riptide ST with copilot controller. Here's some pics.


----------



## TrackerTom (Aug 7, 2009)

I guess I got a pic in there of my rod holders without actually meaning too. There's 1 in the last pic. I had the bases from another boat and I bought some more round solid SS stock and had my machinist cut it up in the lathe and bore it. We then welded 2 pieces to each of the bases so that I could mount them in any place along the gunnel with the stove bolts and wing nuts. They work very well. If anybody else has a gunnel system like that and wants more details let me know. 

Tom


----------



## Bugpac (Aug 7, 2009)

The riptide doesnt rotate of the platform with the remote does it? Looks good BTW..


----------



## fishinchef (Aug 7, 2009)

Very Nice!! =D> =D> Where did you get the neo mats from?


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice work, and the layout looks real functional with no clutter! 8)


----------



## forced2workborn2fish (Aug 8, 2009)

wish I could say I'm not jealous...but I can't...nice boat :shock:


----------



## Zum (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice looking rig...+ mods.
Interested in them mats as well....


----------



## TrackerTom (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments guys. 

The mats come from www.styx-river.com and they are great. The metal will normally light you up if it's been out in the sun, but with the mats, going barefoot is no problem at all. You can get them for $50/yard from them where they cost $70/yard at Cabelas. They also have great looking stencil kits for camo patterns.


----------



## fugeman (Aug 8, 2009)

Love the neo mats. Plan on getting some for mine in the future and also camoing it. Sweet rig.


----------



## pbw (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice, sweet looking boat too.


----------



## G3_Guy (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow... that looks great! Nice work! =D>


----------



## pbw (Aug 9, 2009)

Also looks like your garage is awesome..........


----------



## Bugpac (Aug 9, 2009)

pbw said:


> Also looks like your garage is awesome..........



Garage is kinda cool, It is basically his entire basement of his house... :mrgreen: And air conditioned that way...


----------



## russ010 (Aug 10, 2009)

fishinchef said:


> Very Nice!! =D> =D> Where did you get the neo mats from?



I'm not hi-jacking your post by any means, but a lot of us can't or won't pay $50 per yard for that stuff. You can get the same thing from this site, and the link I'm giving has overruns or slightly blemished products. I've got 2 sheets of the "B" stock, and for $30 I got a little bit more than a yard. They are comfy too because I fish barefoot all the time

https://hydroturf.com/products.php?cat=Closeouts and Specials&man=Sheets of Hydro-Turf


----------



## river_wolf (Aug 10, 2009)

Really nice boat!!!! Great job....


----------



## Bugpac (Aug 17, 2009)

The boat is a night and day difference with the smart tabs, the mats are really really nice as well.. Heck we even caught a few fish, My first ever striper thank to Tom and his boat...


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice boat and nice fish too!

Bufford


----------



## TrackerTom (Aug 17, 2009)

Bugpac said:


> The boat is a night and day difference with the smart tabs, the mats are really really nice as well.. Heck we even caught a few fish, My first ever striper thank to Tom and his boat...



Thanks. That was a fun trip. Hopefully we'll get a few more next time, but I was glad you got your first anyway. They are addictive fish.

Tom


----------



## TrackerTom (Aug 17, 2009)

RBuffordTJ said:


> Nice boat and nice fish too!
> 
> Bufford



Thanks for the compliments.

Tom


----------

